# Need Probiotic powder dosage and recommendations



## Never2ManyBunnies (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm looking for informationonthe recommended dosage amountfor a 5-6 pound mini-lop (almost 2 years old)that has shown symptoms of gas (GI Stasis, maybe) for a probiotic powder. The powder is Goats Prefer Probiotic Power from Tractor Supply. It contains Lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus plantarum, lactobacillus casei, lactobacillus acidophilus DDS-1, and Enterococus faecium, amoung other things (vitamins and minerals)

Myrabbit, Cadbury,started showing signs of gas symptoms last evening. He would not eat his pellets and he ALWAYS runs to eat his pellets. He sat hunched up on all four feet. We let him out to play and he sat in this position 90% of the time. 

I gave him 3 1-2 ml doses of simethicone liquid one hour apart, followed by one additional dose 3 hours later (approx. 11 hours ago now). I also syringed water to him multiple times (approx. 6 ml 2-3 per hour, for several hours - not sure how much he actually swallowed). Also massaged his tummy several times. 

Around 6 AM this morning he started to eat and drink again on his own and move around. He is pooping okay -but it is a bit smaller than usual.Just checked again andhe now has cecals droppings in his cage. He is alert and responsive.

I want to give him a probiotic but am not sure of how much. Cadbury had a round of GI Stasis once before, and the Vet prescribed 1 gram of Bene-bac gel per day. 



My questions are:

Do I provide the same amount of powder form (1 gram)? 

I also am looking for advice on what treatment to continue with and for how long. I'm thinking a probiotic daily for a week or two. Is this correct? Should he have additional simethicone doses? Anything else?

Any advice on how to best give him the probiotic? Mix it with water until it's a liquid and syringe feed? Sprinkle on pellets or veggies? 

His diet is 1-1.5 tablespoons of timothy pellets, 2 times per day. Timothy hay (unlimited)and Orchard/Alfalfa hay (limited quantities). Green leaf lettuce and parsley or cilantro, daily.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 28, 2010)

I would give 1 gram. It is probably easiest to mix with water and feed, especially if he's not eating much on his own. My guys sometimes won't touch veggies with the powder on them. I would give him a gram a day until he gets totally better.

I haven't used that particular probiotic before, but the ingredients sound similar to the ones we typically use.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response!!

I gave him 1 gram of the probiotic disolved in water. He is now out playing and is active. However, he is leaving more cecal droppings. Should this resolve within a day or two? Is thissymptom expected/normal for this condition?


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 28, 2010)

Excessive cecals is often related to excess protein in the diet. How much pellets do you feed daily? Do you feed treats? What type of hay would you feed.? Veggies? In other words what is your rabbit's daily diet? 

Excess cecals is not related to the probiotic but most often to diet. 
It still sounds like he is improving.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies (Feb 28, 2010)

His daily diet is 1-1.5 tablespoons, twice daily, of timothy pellets. Unlimited Timothy hay. Limited Orchard/Alfalfa 60/40 hay. Lettuce, parsley or celantro. He has recently been given a craisin as a treat - one a day - maybe 3 days over the last week or so. 

He doesn't usually have excess cecals. Thathas only started today. 

He seems better but has moments that I'm still concerned. His eating has reduced some again. He is eating very little - maybe a few pieces of hay each hour this afternoon. He moves around and plays some. But is sitting hunched up again. Should I continue to give the simethicone? If so, how many hours apart?


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 28, 2010)

I would eliminate the alfalfa entirely for now and feed timothy or orchard grass . he doesn't need any alfalfa and that could be contributing to GI issues. 

Give 1 dose (1cc of simethicone) and then wait about an hour or so to see if he looks more comfortable. if he doesn't you can repeat another dose of 1cc.



You can do 3 doses in an approx 3hr time frame ( estimate ) and stop the doses if he seems better. 
then wait another 8-12 hours before giving more 

simethicone is very safe but in large amounts it can be constipating 

He is receiving way to many pellets unless he is huge ; cut the pellets in 1/2 with a total of about 1.5tablespoons daily at most


----------

